# acceptation des ActiveX / éxecution de JavaScript



## docmickey (21 Septembre 2004)

bonjour

question pour le compte d'un utilisateur mac : il souhaite utiliser via un browser (SAFARI) un progiciel qui nécessite l'acceptation et l'éxecution par le browser d'ActiveX et de JavaScript. 

pour info, le progiciel fonctionne normalement avec IE sous PC

*comment faire en sorte que SAFARI (ou un autre browser) accepte les activeX et éxecute les JavaScript ?*


----------



## Bilbo (21 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacG. 

ActiveX est une technologie qui est dédiée d'abord pour Windows. C'est Microsoft qui l'a voulu ainsi. Bref, vouloir exploiter cette technologie sur mac n'est pas chose aisée et je crois même que ce n'est guère possible. Si tu veux vraiment te pencher sur la question, ce lien et les suivants sont sans doute un bon début. Tiens nous au courant.

Pour ce qui est de Javascript, ben, pas de soucis. 

À+


----------

